# Échange iPad 3 dans un Apple Store



## 8iMac (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre en ce moment 2 problèmes avec mon iPad de 3e génération acheté en juin 2012...
1er problème: Le bouton Home "décone" et parfois ne repond pas.
2eme problème: La batterie met très longtemps à se charger (je le laisse 1 heure et il ne m'a recharger que 10 % )


M'étant rendu recemment dans un Apple Store il y a 1 semaine on m'a fait prendre un rendez-vous pour demain... où on m'a dit qu'on me donnerait un nouvelle iPad en échange...


J'ai alors plusieurs questions:
Sous quel condition vont-il me le remplacer ?
Par quel iPad vont-il me le remplacer ? (Reconditionné, neuf ?)
Comment verifier dans l'immediat pour la batterie ?


----------



## drs (1 Mai 2013)

8iMac a dit:


> Sous quel condition vont-il me le remplacer ?
> Par quel iPad vont-il me le remplacer ? (Reconditionné, neuf ?)
> Comment verifier dans l'immediat pour la batterie ?



Aucune condition. Sauf qu'il soit sous garantie, ce qui est le cas.
Peut -etre un neuf, ou un reconditionné. Ceci dit, ce n'est pas très gênant...
Tu ne pourras pas vérifier la batterie tout de suite.
Mais les échanges sont garantis 90 jours, donc ca te laisse le temps de voir.


----------



## 8iMac (1 Mai 2013)

Ok merci de ta réponse!Juste est-ce qu'il me donneront un iPad tout de suite ?


----------

